
Lithophone - polm23
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithophone
======
crazygringo
Crazy -- rocks that resonate and sound like metal!

Unfortunately that article gives zero explanation of how certain rocks can
produce resonant tones that sound like metal, but another one does,
specifically that the rocks need to be under internal stresses, analogous to a
tightened guitar string: [1]

"...it does suggest strongly that the ringing ability is a direct result of
internal stresses. ... A possible source of the stresses would likely be the
loading stresses from the time when the rock crystallized. ... This "relict
stress" theory implies that the ringing rock boulders act much like a guitar
string. When a guitar string is limp it does not resonate, but a plucked
string will provide a range of sounds depending on the level of applied
tension. Likewise, a ringing rock boulder will only emit a dull thud if the
boulder is de-stressed; however, boulders will resonate at various frequencies
depending on the level of residual stress."

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ringing_rocks#Ringing_ability](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ringing_rocks#Ringing_ability)

------
bergoid
The granite sarcophagus in the "Kings's Chamber" [1] of the Great Pyramid of
Giza has been used as a lithophone too. Paul Horn's record album "Inside The
Great Pyramid" [2] starts with the sound of the sarcophagus being rung like a
bell.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Pyramid_of_Giza#King's_C...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Pyramid_of_Giza#King's_Chamber)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZmyGavbgLE&list=PLPtysUSalP...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZmyGavbgLE&list=PLPtysUSalP2XLnAFH9ca48H3LJfN1zF_G)

------
205guy
You can buy one from an artist in Maine. He makes them out of reused slate
tiles, chipping them down to size for the right resonance. It looks a bit like
a xylophone, and sounds very pretty. Looking at his website, he also has rough
stone ones as well: [https://www.elementaldesign.me/stone-musical-
instruments](https://www.elementaldesign.me/stone-musical-instruments)

------
James_Henry
I would advise watching some of the videos linked near the bottom of the
article and then watching some of the others on youtube. Rocks can make
beautiful noise

------
RocketSyntax
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trTDTCixA_c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trTDTCixA_c)

------
OisinMoran
There's a musical stone bridge in County Mayo in Ireland that seems to work
similarly enough. You can play it by rolling a stone over the side or by
running across it with a stone and dragging it across the top of the walls.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bellacorick#History](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bellacorick#History)

------
YeGoblynQueenne
For playing rock music.

